
The world’s first Bitcoin ATM is coming to Canada next week - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/26/5031132/canada-bitcoin-atm-bitcoiniacs-robocoin-vancouver
======
officialjunk
are these lines going to take forever waiting for confirmed transactions? when
giving out cash, i'd imagine preventing a double spent is pretty high
priority...

